# follicles..good or bad??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey there,

22 follicles in one ovary and 20 in the other,only half way through stimms, is this good or bad??

had scan this morning and another again on monday so hopefully e/c this week   yaaaay...all being well...

pinky's crossed for you all xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, that is a lot of follies!!! Make sure you drink plenty of water and try to drink some isotonic drinks to reduce the risk of ohss. I had similar numbers of follies on both my fresh ICSIs at around the same time. Unfortunately i ended up with all my embies frozen due to ohss on both cycles. Hopefully there wil be lots of lovely eggies and everything will continue to go well for you. Have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.          

Emma xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey,

many thanks for the wee reply,ohh im so excited but telling myself to behave incase it dosnt all go to plan,driving myself bonkers   lol..

im so pleased tho that hopefully my recipient has a good share off eggs too  im drinking lots of water and eating brazil nuts till im near sick,not t mention feeling like part of the pineapple family...im finding my acupuncture helping a great deal regarding me not gettin stressed out lol,poor dp of mine is getting the whole hormone craziness...dnt think he realised wat he let himself in for lol,least i have an exscuse...  
one ovary is kickin off nicely and the other is a bit slow,so they upped my stimms from 112.5 gonal f to 150 tonite n tmora nyt until i see them again monday..so hopefully they all got a wee boost in the right direction... usually takes me a btl of wine to do that  

anyways thanks missus n ill keep you posted  xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

evening all,

hope everyone is keeping alryt and everything is going according to plan!! 

we went for our scan this morning and dr diakos counted 23 follys in one ovary and 25 in the other :/ im not sure weather to start and get excited or start to panic..

last monday they started my stimms on 112.5 of gonal f... on saturday morning scan after finding all the 'little' follys,dr increased our dose upto 150 of gonal f then back again today to find a couple extra wee floatys and that my big ones as such should be measuring in around 12mm each are in just under 10,to be honest there arnt that many fat ones   
im starting to panic a little as i am worrying for both us and our recipients   
dr rang me again this evening and told me to increase my dose up to 225 of gonal f and fingers crossed by wednesdays scan we should have a date for e/c   
im stressing probably over nothing but im just so hormonal and emotional at the minute that i dont think my brave face is gonna stay on much longer   

enough yapping lisa,fingers crossed sorry for the rant xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

how are things now?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

heya,sorry for late reply...  

things grand now thanks altho 23 and 26 follicles later biggest measuring 23mm   we r going for e/c on wednesday  

im feeling like a bloated sow lol...not a pretty sight 

how are you coming along?? what stage of your journey are u at?? xx


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

icsi bitsy teeny weeny said:


> heya,sorry for late reply...
> 
> things grand now thanks altho 23 and 26 follicles later biggest measuring 23mm  we r going for e/c on wednesday
> 
> im feeling like a bloated sow lol...not a pretty sight


I just had to reply as I got a lot of eggies at EC last October. I would urge like the others said to drink plenty of water after EC and isotonic drinks. I got OHSS after EC as i produced loads of follies. they suspected I would but unfortunatly I couldn't do a fresh transfer as they thought it would be too risky. On the plus side I got plenty of frozen embies so all is not lost!
Hope all goes well with your for Ec and keep a bottle of water glued to your side


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

aww thanks missus,ive been drinking loads of water and calcium stuff too.. we wer informed tday that my bloods have come right down again so fresh transfer it will be all going to plan... ive een trying not to get excited but the closer it draws the more excited im getting   

im very bloated and very tired so i take my hat off to all them ladies out there who carry around their little bundles for 9months before hand lol...im struggling carryin a few heavy follicles lol..

thanks so much for the replies and very best of luck!!i shall keep yas updated  xxx


----------

